# Bags for Nitto front racks?



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Does anyone know of any less expensive alternatives to the Lil' Loafer front bags sold by Rivendell? I'm looking for a bag to fit the Nitto M-12 front rack on my commuter-touring bike, but I don't want a handlebar mounting bag since I have the rack. The Loafers look nice but are priced rather steep at $90+. 

http://www.rivbike.com/products/list...product=20-127

Acorn has a really nice front rando bag, but it costs even more ($150) and is larger than I need right now. 

http://www.acornbags.com/boxybag.html

The Ostrich bag sold by velo-orange.com is also very nice, but costs $125 and appears even larger than the Acorn bag.

http://www.velo-orange.com/oshabag.html


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

check your PM's


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't think there are too many options for dedicated front rack bags as the racks themselves are a recent resurgence. You could probably fit one of Carradice's basic bags to one somehow, they're ~$55 from some of the British online shops.


----------

